# Dog food Analysis



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

An interesting site, check out the food you are feeding your dog

Dry dog food alphabetical index - kibble starting by B

juliex


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

Good site if you are looking to change food


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

A _very _useful site for anyone who wants to understand what they're feeding their dog. Thanks!

Here's another one (with a UK perspective): Dog Food and Cat Food reviews - caring for your pet, feeding your pet


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Here is another,that goes into alot of depth, if you use the menu on the left
it will give you info on all the additives,what each ingredient description means etc.Its a good read but will open your eyes too!!
The Dog Food Project - How does your Dog Food Brand compare?


----------



## cornflower (May 14, 2009)

I found this site the other day - it made very interesting reading. I was trying to work out what was best to feed a newly homed lurcher and by the time I'd finished on this site my head was spinning. I decided in the end to avoid supermarket foods and buy the best we could afford, and importantly which was available locally.


----------

